# Elektronikas pamati >  Vajag 12V  FAN padarīt lēnāku?

## defender

12V FAN vajag padarīt lēnāku pārvērst piemēram 5V.?Man galvenāis lai 12 V.FAN griezas ka  ar 5V padevi!
Nemāku īsti izskaidrot,bet gan sapratīsiet....Man dzesēšanu nevaig tik jaudīgu 12 V 8A.draiveris tiekdzesēts ar tiem pašiem 12 V,bet patestējot un ieraugot ka tas propeleris april 5W!+visam tais nenormālo troksni radās ideja ka tak varēja tam propelerim kadu pretestību starpā iestumt lai šis nerote uz pilnu jaudu nu lai griežās tā  ka būtu piegrūsts pie 5V...tikai nav nemazakas nosjausmas ko lai starpā iegrūžu!
Joka pēc starpā pameiģināju pretestību 5W1RJ...nekādas izmainas....tas noteikt nostrādātu uz  24V!
Pamāciet,iesakiet kā lai noglušiju 12V.propeleri uz 5V !?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tad uztaisīt tos 5 V ir sarežģīti? Var gan izrādīties par maz 12-voltīgajam. Es korpusa ventilatorus _kompī_ mēdzu barot ar 7 V (slēdzot starp sarkano un dzelteno vadiem). Gooogles tante tev būtu piemetusi lērumu ideju uz vaicājumu 'DC fan speed controller'.

----------


## JDat

Nopērc tādu FAN, kurš atbilst tavām prasībām. Piemēram mazjaudīģāku 12V ar tādiem pašiem izmēriem. Ja gribās 5V, tad nopērc Alibabā LM2596 mudulīti, varēsi pieregulēt voltus. LM7805 nederēs, ko daudz kas aizies siltumā un patēriņš būtiski nesamazināsies. Pretestība arī daudz nokurinās siltumā. Vēl jautājus: vai esi pārliecināts ka 12V FAN vispār ir spējigs STABILI strādāt no 5V. Atceramies ka iekš FAN ir elektrinika, kura neko nezin par voltiem. Zin tikai par to ar kādu ātrumu jāgiež lāpstiņas.

----------


## next

> Joka pēc starpā pameiģināju pretestību 5W1RJ...nekādas izmainas....


 Parasts datora 3 collu kuuleris no 12V njem 0,1...0,2 A straavu, Oma likumu uzzini un vajadziigo reziikli izreekjinaasi.

----------


## ddff

> Atceramies ka iekš FAN ir elektrinika, kura neko nezin par voltiem. Zin tikai par to ar kādu ātrumu jāgiež lāpstiņas.


 Man šķiet, ka tur ir drusku kompleksāks uzstādījums- lāpstiņas vispār jāgriež, ja ir kaut kādi volti. Citādi var sākt griesties avansā.

ddff, apcerīgs

----------


## defender

> Parasts datora 3 collu kuuleris no 12V njem 0,1...0,2 A straavu, Oma likumu uzzini un vajadziigo reziikli izreekjinaasi.


 tur jau tā lieta par omu likumiem galigi neko nezinu-tik tikas zinu ka tads ir! ::  ....Talab  seit jautāju....
Ev nu tad izreiķini un pasaki kads man vaidzīgs -lai te nav daudz jačakarējas

----------


## sasasa

> Ev nu tad izreiķini un pasaki kads man vaidzīgs -lai te nav daudz jačakarējas


 Vai nav dīvaini te prasīt ko izdarīt, tikai tāpēc, lai Tev nebūtu jāčakarējas?  Pie kam tev pat slinkums apskatīties, ko nozīmē  U=I×R

----------


## Elfs

Izlauz propellerim katru otro spārnu un nečakarējies ! ::  Tikai pirms lauz izskaiti vai ir pāra skaits to spārnu...skaitīt tak proti ?
JDat jau izsklausās, ka ir galvā ar Omu pakonsultējies un saka, ka pretestība vairāk sildīs gaisu nekā propelleris spēs aizpūst...  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ar rezistoru ir viena problēma - uz tā krītošais spriegums ir atkarīgs no slodzes. Ventilatoram startējoties slodze var būt lielāka, attiecīgi, var arī gadīties, ka ar rezistoru ar kuru ventilators grieztos zemākos apgriezienos, tas nemaz nespēj iestartēties. OK, to varētu risināt kondensators aiz rezistora, bet tas viss jāmēģina. Defender, lai gan esi nepieklājīgs, tomēr ieteikšu - nopērc maiņrezistoru uz 1kOm un iesliedz to virknē ar savu ventilatoru. Tad pamēģini paregulēt pretestību un paskaties vai iegūsti sev vēlamos apgriezienus. Nomēri cik esi ieregulējis un nopērc tādu pastāvīgu rezistoru. Vai arī atstāj pofig to maiņrezistoru, ja Tevi tas apmierina. Tas, kuru Tu tur biji ielicis ir 1Om, un, lōgiski, ka tik mazs rezistrs mazam ventilatoram neko nedod.

----------


## Isegrim

Vēl var izplēst no veca PSU motora "draivera" platīti ar termodevēju. Ja gribas enerģiju taupīt, nav jēgas rezistorus sildīt.

----------


## JDat

> JDat jau izsklausās, ka ir galvā ar Omu pakonsultējies un saka, ka pretestība vairāk sildīs gaisu nekā propelleris spēs aizpūst...


 Tā vietā lia domātu kā strādās, ir jārēķina. Jādomā ir par apreķinu rezultātiem, nevis par varbūtbu: "vai strādās".

----------


## Raimonds1

> Ar rezistoru ir viena problēma - uz tā krītošais spriegums ir atkarīgs no slodzes. Ventilatoram startējoties slodze var būt lielāka, attiecīgi, var arī gadīties, ka ar rezistoru ar kuru ventilators grieztos zemākos apgriezienos, tas nemaz nespēj iestartēties.


 To atrisina nelineāra pretestība - maza lampele virknē https://vikiwat.com/en/miniature-bulb-12v-51483.html
Ja par švaku, ņem 2 tādas uz saliek paralēli vai piemeklē kādu 1 vai 2W 12 voltīgo. Puskvēlē va trešdaļkvēlē tā lampele darbosies ilgi.

----------


## acdcpcb

Varu padalities ar shemu.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Varu padalities ar shemu.


 Ja pats izdomāji, tad +1 Tev.
Kāds tranzistors? Te prasītos pēc darlingtona.

----------


## acdcpcb

Krievu tranzistors kt829. Varbut cits pnp vai npn.

----------


## Isegrim

KT829 _kā reiz_ ir 'darlingtons'.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ja liksi pnp, tad barošanas polaritāte jāmaina!

----------


## Edmundo

> 12V FAN vajag padarīt lēnāku pārvērst piemēram 5V.?Man galvenāis lai 12 V.FAN griezas ka ar 5V padevi!


 vēl viens drosseļu kurinātājs

----------

